# Winter Soil Temps



## ThePowerTool (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm subscribed to the GreenCast email alert system whereby they email me when average soil temps reach specific targets. In the past these have generally seemed to match my own physical soil measurements but I just received an email saying the soil temps in my zip code are currently averaging 70° and have been above 60° for five straight days.

The reason this strikes me as odd is that I live in Wisconsin and we still have snow on the ground. The air temp was in the 50s over the weekend and some of the snow melted but its currently only 25° outside. My soil temps can't possibly be averaging 70° right now, can they?


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Greencast says that it's been under 50 here, and I find it hard to believe that the soil in southern TN is 20 degrees colder than the soil in WI. How does GreenCast get their data?


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah, that can't be right. http://wicorn.ncgapremium.com/index.cfm?show=1&mapID=20


----------

